# ADAM Audio Soundtrack Competition



## Guffy

*Deadline:* November 30

The contest is basically to compose a 30 second track for one of the pictures available.

Prizes include a pair of special edition A77X monitors, etc.

http://www.adam-audio.com/en/soundtrack

Like me, i guess most of you will go for either the moon or the woman picture


----------



## XiphiasAudio

Correct!

I have gone for the woman picture xD


----------



## catsass

XiphiasAudio said:


> Correct! I have gone for the woman picture xD


The one wearing the helmet? She's a real looker!


----------



## apessino

30 seconds max? Damn that is short... could be fun to give it a shot.


----------



## Pixelee

I used the surfer as I thought maybe not many people would choose that, but boy was I wrong.


----------



## apessino

I am trying out the Metal Worker. Sure to be the least popular, seemed the least cheesy too...


----------



## chibear

I started roughing out surfer dude tonight. 30 seconds sure goes by fast.


----------



## Noam Guterman

Moon here


----------



## apessino

Ha ha... wow. Did you guys see the number of tracks entered already? There is no way those judges are going to listen to all that stuff and not go crazy. The spambot comments/plays/likes are everywhere too - looks really messy, silly to think the good stuff will bubble to the surface. 

I guess the 30 second thing made this really easy for lots and lots of people to enter, either that or everyone wants some Adam monitors!


----------



## emid

Yeah...and on top if you enter #adamaudio in search you will see some people always stand out like they are stuck on top list. I don't think practically it is possible for the judges to listen every track. And lol....just for the sake of submission, many tracks either suddenly stop at 30 secs making no sense or the 'tail' of some tracks lingering on from 25 secs till the end. This is gonna be a daunting task for the judges unless 'results' are already been (pre)decided.


----------



## Noam Guterman

Yeah, seems like the entries are never-ending already


----------



## Guffy

So.. 
Does the tail have to end within the 30 seconds?


----------



## Noam Guterman

You can plan it in a way the last bar is concluding, so arrive at the ending the bar before it, if it makes any sense in your situation. Here's my entry


----------



## MA-Simon

Am I the only one who feels the itch to clean up that oil soaked speaker?


----------



## apessino

I am guessing response is way more than they anticipated - the only way to do a competition like this fairly (and without creating an orgy of spammers and pointless submissions) is to have people submit the entries directly to the judging panel (or, better, someone that filters the entries that do not qualify before the judges even hear them), either with private tracks or just sending mp3s. Having the tracks publicly released before judging (or, worse, having a prize based on "likes" on SoundCloud) is just a bad idea.


----------



## apessino

Noam Guterman said:


> You can plan it in a way the last bar is concluding, so arrive at the ending the bar before it, if it makes any sense in your situation. Here's my entry




I like the track, but it ends with an abrupt click, to the previous poster's point. In order to get a nice tail one is going to have to sacrifice 10% or more of the whole piece's time budget - if it is allowed or not is not clear from the rules but if you read them literally the whole piece has to last no longer than 30" which means a large number of submitted tracks should be disqualified.


----------



## chibear

Here's another strange quirk. The clip was 30 seconds in both my DAW and the resulting wave file, BUT when I uploaded it to Soundcloud it came out listed as 31 seconds. It took 2 surgeries to get it below 30 and now it reads 29 seconds. I would have liked a longer tail but faded it early so as not to break the _rules. 

_


----------



## Chris Hurst

I had the same problem with it adding an extra second! Meant I had to fade the end out quicker than I would have liked.

Anyways, here's my very quick attempt it, as I've only just found out about this!


----------



## spoon

This is my entry.


----------



## XiphiasAudio

Decided to place my entry up as well, couldn't hurt getting a few more plays 

Hope you enjoy


----------



## DynamicK

I got confused with Eastern Time so I'm too late. Any way I'll post it here as a Soundcloud test.


----------



## Guffy

Man, really.. Why 1 PM? 
I was certain it was by the end of the day.

Oh well.. 

How do they see that anyway? The soundcloud timing system isn't exactly accurate.
And, with a pro account - you could replace a track you posted before the deadline with the competition track and rename it.


----------



## n.e.k.o

I placed my entry up i picked the moon for mine as im sure most people will :')


----------



## Ollie

I also went for the moon:


----------



## n.e.k.o

Ollie said:


> I also went for the moon:



This might sound like a dumb question but im completely new to this whole scoring thing how on earth did you get that so loud? it seems like 4 times as loud as mine :') when i used a limiter it just wrecked all the transients no matter what i did with it


----------



## MR F

DynamicK said:


> I got confused with Eastern Time so I'm too late. Any way I'll post it here as a Soundcloud test.



That's some hardcore steelworking- I like it 

Here's my attempt (I went for a woman picture, because I always do):


----------



## DynamicK

n.e.k.o said:


> This might sound like a dumb question but im completely new to this whole scoring thing how on earth did you get that so loud? it seems like 4 times as loud as mine :') when i used a limiter it just wrecked all the transients no matter what i did with it


Try using a compressor with ratio of around 6:1 Don't set the attack too fast...that will wipe out your transients...try around 50-100ms. All depends, of course, on what you are compressing...*Master.... Group ..or Instrument*..Maybe watch some YouTube vids on compression, but you still need to use your ears.
*@*Thanks Mr F for the comment


----------



## Ollie

n.e.k.o said:


> This might sound like a dumb question but im completely new to this whole scoring thing how on earth did you get that so loud? it seems like 4 times as loud as mine :') when i used a limiter it just wrecked all the transients no matter what i did with it


Still learning myself but I have found the information in these two videos very useful and have implemented a lot of the ideas:




There is also Sub Bass which is side chained to the "Low Boom" hits to get out of their way a bit. I also find it useful to use reference tracks for comparison. That can also apply visually. What do the reference track waveforms _look_ like compared to mine? Squashed? More dynamic? etc.

Hope that can be of some use.


----------



## n.e.k.o

Ollie said:


> Hope that can be of some use.


More than some use! thank you very much!



DynamicK said:


> Try using a compressor with ratio of around 6:1 Don't set the attack too fast...that will wipe out your transients...try around 50-100ms. All depends, of course, on what you are compressing...*Master.... Group ..or Instrument*..Maybe watch some YouTube vids on compression, but you still need to use your ears.


I will definitely try that!
Thank you to you both


----------



## ghostnote

Already many great submissions in the pot. Here's mine, nothing special:


Good luck everybody!


----------



## Zelorkq

Seeing that everyone is posting their Adam Audio pieces, here's mine 
It's supposed to be a serenade: The Solo Oboe, which plays the role of a young man (heard on the left) reaches out to the lovely woman (heard on the right) and tries to converse with her and share his love for her. She answers, upon which they shortly converse and in the end embrace. Or something like that


----------



## emid

Here is mine. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Adam Lukas

I'm so happy, made the 2nd price


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Adam Lukas said:


> made the 2nd price


Congrats! That's awesome! 

Good piece too.


----------



## XiphiasAudio

Adam Lukas said:


> I'm so happy, made the 2nd price




Congrats mate! You did really well! Enjoy your monitors! They'll be amazing I think! xD


----------



## emid

Adam Lukas said:


> I'm so happy, made the 2nd price



Congrats. Very nice track. Well executed.


----------



## spoon

Congrats! That´s awesome! Almost 4100 tracks submitted and being chosen must be a blast! Congrats again


----------



## n.e.k.o

Adam Lukas said:


> I'm so happy, made the 2nd price


Congrats dude, Just listened to your piece and i can see why you won well done!


----------

